# Testing site two forms of ID



## dcolbert3 (Dec 13, 2012)

Would my AHA CPR card work for my second form since it has my name, isn't expired, and has my signature on it?


----------



## Aidey (Dec 13, 2012)

Probably not. The people putting on the test should have a list of acceptable forms of ID.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 13, 2012)

Social security card most likely


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 13, 2012)

All you need is two forms of ID with your full name on them. One has to be a government issued photo ID. I've always used my driver's license and a credit card for NREMT tests.

In theory your CPR card should work but I'd bring something more solid if you can. Every time I've been there I've seen them turn pele away because of ID issues. They can't bend the rules.


----------



## dcolbert3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Does your middle initial matter? I have it on my Driver's license of course but not my credit card.

When applying to take the test on the NREMT website the application doesn't highlight your middle initial as "required"


----------



## Achilles (Dec 14, 2012)

dcolbert3 said:


> Does your middle initial matter? I have it on my Driver's license of course but not my credit card.
> 
> When applying to take the test on the NREMT website the application doesn't highlight your middle initial as "required"



Middle initial is *not* required. They'll do a hand scan, finger scan, and take a picture of you.


----------

